# VA\MD\DC Miniherf Sunday in Urbana



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

At the Davidus cigars there. Me and N3uka are meeting at 2pm, Trishield may possibly join us.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Just trying to offer a little temptation 



> Located just 0.2 mile off interstate 270, the New Davidus Cigars is easy to find. Take the MD 80 exit (Exit 26) off I-270 and head east into Urbana. We are on the right at the Turning Point Center.
> 
> We will be waiting for you!


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm only like 45 minutes from Urbana. I would love to join if thats alright?


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i gotta make it out there.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Cubatobaco said:


> I'm only like 45 minutes from Urbana. I would love to join if thats alright?


Come on down!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Come on down!


:tpd:

The more the merrier. It is a great shop in a nice area.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Yea, I'm pretty sure I'm down for this. Only 40 minutes away


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll see whats going on....


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Wish I had seen this sooner and it was closer.

Are those Opus at MSRP?


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Wish I had seen this sooner and it was closer.
> 
> Are those Opus at MSRP?


$14, Last I heard. Hope they have some left.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Damn you Bryan, you had to post this. I see my boys there waiting for me. :ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> I'll see whats going on....


no, you will be there :mn

:r


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Wish I could but have plans already! 

Enjoy my friends!!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I am going to grab a pre herf meal at Waffle house around 1:15.
It is just before the Davidus. If you are hungry, come on by.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Crap, I didn't realize this was tomorrow... I thought I missed it. Tomorrow may be harder than today would have been, but I'll see.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing you guys tomorrow.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You're late Bryan...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> You're late Bryan...


ok,he's here...


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry guys I couldnt make it, i was at a party last night and had to clean up and didnt get home until this afternoon. Enjoy.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Where TF are the pics?! Come ON! You're making us DC Gorillas look bad when it comes to herfs! :tg


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Everyone was too busy trying to fix my laptop that I blew up. Everyone that is except Dave - trishield who was busy teasing me about how well his laptop was working :tg 
I just finally got it working enough to log on.

I forgot to take pics and don't think anyone else brought a camera.
I promise not to forget pics next time.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

n3uka said:


> I forgot to take pics and don't think anyone else brought a camera.
> I promise not to forget pics next time.


You best not forget again :bn :mn


----------

